# Yard Man Hydrostatic 19.5hp 46" cut problem



## jdl54 (May 2, 2011)

Starts & runs great, but after you mow for a half hour or so, the engine will start bogging down & die. Then it wont start again until the next day. Does anybody have any possible ideas?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

jdl54 said:


> Starts & runs great, but after you mow for a half hour or so, the engine will start bogging down & die. Then it wont start again until the next day. Does anybody have any possible ideas?


Sounds like you've got a coil heating up and breaking down. Next time it happens, remove your spark plug and check for spark. I had a snowmobile once that started fine, ran for a short time and the just lost all pulling power. Turned out the head bolts came loose and as the engine heated up, the engine lost compression. Torqued down the head bolts and problem solved. Just something else to check. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I'd also check your fuel tank outlet for obstructions and also your cap to be sure the vent is clear.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

How old is the tractor? Its possible it has points if its an older one - i had a old dynamark with points - would run for 10 minutes and conk out- had to let it sit for a long time before it would start again.

Its also possible its overheating- have you pulled the flywheel shroud n checked for mice/chipmunk nests lately?


----------



## jdl54 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas. I`ll tear into this weekend and let you know what I find. I think it is a 1995 model. The spec plate tag is gone. The motor is a Briggs model 42E777 code 9510175B.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its too new to have points - magnetos do sometimes go bad. It sounds like it could be electrical.


----------

